# Confusion under 10k



## dashing.sujay (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys, I have to buy a digicam around 10k with good video capabilities and ease of use. I have come to result with 3 cameras.

1) Sony DSC-W570
2) Sony DSC-WX9
3) Canon-A3300

Although my choice is WX-9, since i am not a expert in this field so can digit_expert guys help me out chosing best? And also pls give me the latest local price of these models, plus if you have got a better suggestion, i can go for that also  .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sounava (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know the exact price of WX9 but I think it will exceed your budget by quite a bit. For how much are you getting the WX9?

Otherwise, the Canon IXUS 115HS will be the best buy in your budget (you will just have to extend your budget a little bit).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2011)

thnx man. I'm not able to get exact local price of WX9, although its around $213 in international market. 115IS is available for 11k, am setteling for w570 @ 10.5 including 4GB card and bag.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 18, 2011)

in ur budget w570 seems to be the best option


----------

